# Recipe for something similar to a really addictive juice



## SeekerZA (13/1/20)

Hi

Is there any recipe to the following Juice? It's really addictive and a quick seller at the local vape shops. Bought once, and everyone that tried it by me said it's amazing

Five Points E-Liquid - Squeeze: Blackcurrent & Lemonade

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CashKat88 (13/1/20)

What exactly is sapphire flavour?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SeekerZA (13/1/20)

Just double checked now and rectified my mistake, thanks. It's the Blackcurrent and Lemonade flavour from Squeeze


----------



## CashKat88 (13/1/20)

That sounds amazing, i'll try make that flavour, but i need to buy concentrates soon


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/20)

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3150600/Blackcurrant Lemonade v2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SeekerZA (21/1/20)

Busy putting together order for different concentrates. Where can i find stock of the Blackcurrant (INAWERA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/20)

https://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za/product/virginia-tobacco-inw-flavour-concentrate-10ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------

